# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  الذراية القزمة

## عفاف الهدى

السلام 
اخباركم مأجورين

ديك اليوم رايحة شقة اخوي الفراش الفاطمي 
وكان اخويي جايب ذرة ومن بين الذرايات شفنا ذراية قزم صغيرة جدا 
فأخذناها اني والفروشة الذراية ودخلناها الأستيديو وجلسنا انصورها 

وحبيت اراويكم اياها 
اترككم مع الذراية

----------


## ليلاس

*سبحان الله ..*

*صغيرة كثييير ..*

*تسلمي خيتي  ع التصوير ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اي مره صغيرة 

تسلمي عالمرور

----------


## مضراوي

سبحان الله ..
صغيره مره .!.!
يسلموا ع التصوير ,,
لآعدمنا جديدك ..
تحياتي ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسلام عليكم ..|~
سبحآن الله 
بس هذي مآشكلها ذرة من النوع الا نعرفه ع قولتهم "بلدي
هذي ليها آسم ثاني مو مذكرتنه ..~
يسلمو عفاف ..~

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مضراوي 
مشكور عالمرور

روح وريحان 
والله ما ادري هو الذرايات الي معاها بلدية 
كان هي شي ثاني ما ندري 
تسلمي عالمرور

----------


## أموله

يسلمو.
يعطيك العافييييييييييييه ~

----------


## آهات حنونه

هههه
حتى الذرة ماسلم من التصوير

يعطيك العافيه خيتي

بنتظار جديدك دائما..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيكم
كل شي قدامنا لقطناه 
وش انسوي بعد

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ما شاء الله 
سبحان الله 
فعلاً قزمه 
تسلمي ع الطرح
لا خلا ولا عدم
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الأماني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورة غناتي عالمرور

----------

